

Want Your New Engineers To Hit The Ground Running? Give Them A Soft Landing - krausejj
http://blog.asana.com/2013/02/onboarding-new-engineers/

======
jackiebo
>> all new engineers must ship something on their first day This is one of the
most impressive parts of Asana's onboarding for me. (I work at Asana)

